# Flavour suggestion



## PrinceVlad (7/4/16)

Hi Guys

I finally decided what kit I am going to get. Now I want to find out about juice.

For the past few days Ive been vaping Twisps Honeydew and quite enjoy it. If someone has used it, with what other juice will it compare?

Thanks

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (7/4/16)

Maybe check out E-Liquid Project Pearing Melon Dew and Opus Rhapsody.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (7/4/16)

Pearing Melon Dew is awesome.


----------



## Zakariya Baker (9/4/16)

Anyone here got some advice for me. Used to vape diy mixes and vapemob mixes only, tried something else and realised how flavour deprived I was haha. I'm cought deciding between DDD and ELP Amazon. Need a good tastey, really tastey adv


----------



## Zahz (9/4/16)

The 2 juices you are deciding on are very different. DDD is a delicious chocolate doughnut. A taste just as you would get when eating a chocolate doughnut. If that flavour is something you like then it will appeal to you. With Amazon I have never really tried it so can't give my input with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (9/4/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> Anyone here got some advice for me. Used to vape diy mixes and vapemob mixes only, tried something else and realised how flavour deprived I was haha. I'm cought deciding between DDD and ELP Amazon. Need a good tastey, really tastey adv


Amazon is one of my ADV's. Very nice take on fruit loops without a strong lemon aftertaste. Most fruit loops I have tried taste like pledge furniture polish. I really enjoy amazon.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

